# Magic Mirror facade. Yorick the floating skelly...



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Okay, I just bought Yorick from ImaginEERIEing and think he's awesome. Although I _adored _their original Magic Mirror setup, I'm thinking Yorick will fit into my haunt better. (No Evil Disney witches in our haunt...yet.)  Sooooo, I'm hoping for ideas for a facade for our new skelly:








Here he is in a pirate outfit, but I will be using him just as "himself". I want the face of the prop to be a 4X8 sheet of plywood and the sides a minimum of 2X8 on hinges to stablize the face front. Any ideas as to how to decorate it? Thanks for any help that might just pop into your head...This forum rocks.


----------



## beaton (Sep 17, 2006)

*My facade*

This is what I am using for my facade it will actually fit into my sliding glass door area on my porch. I will be using the free magic mirror face, the kids really loved it last year though my facade was alot cheesier than this one. You can also see my cemetary gates leaning against it. Kinda followed the imagineering example.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have always been a big fan of CC's stuff. I was thinking of buying one this year, but things changed so I will have to wait some other time. I hope you show pictures and video with that. I would love to see it.


----------



## Nephilim (Sep 15, 2006)

Glad you like the Magic Mirror and Yorick, guys. The Magic Mirror is really a hit with the kids at our haunt every year, so I hope you have the same good experience for the 2006 season with them in your yard haunts!

Beaton, it looks like your facade is pretty much ready to go! I'm impressed; our first year with the Magic Mirror, we were still working on it on October 30th. Heh.


----------



## beaton (Sep 17, 2006)

Even bought the cameras that wormyt talked about so that I could video tape the entire night and watch it later, and of course share with everyone also. Last year I made a quick facade with 2x4s and painted cardboard which was only about 3 feet wide, which I finished the day of halloween. Figured this year I would make sure I was completed done well in advance and built this in July while on leave. Still have a few minor props to finish but the wife has cut off my spending for now.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

wow I didn't know they had a new puppet out. sweet! The record performance feature is still kinda wonky though.It only seems to record full on/off button presses rather than press duration, it makes the playback look stiff and out of time.
It would be great if you could assign macros to a bunch of different performances,say two or three greetings and good byes and a few filler gags like a song or something yet still have the manual keyboard override any performance signals.

Still a very fun thing to play with thanks guys.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Nep you have done it again. I'm buying him. Damn you!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah Nep - saw Yorick a while back and said to myself... Next years project!

Get a real kick out of him.

Great job - keep up the good work.

By the way - building the FCG from your site as we speak!


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

lucky for me the classic magic mirror puppet fits our haunt the best, being a grave yard, he'll be tellin' bits of the story and passing out candy. Amazingly enough, despite the fact that everyone in my haunt group are a bunch of hams they think I'm the only one that can work the mirror... Since KJ will be pupeteering inside the haunt proper.


----------



## Nephilim (Sep 15, 2006)

Glad you like the Magic Mirror and Yorick, guys. (And the crypt, too, edwood saucer!) Be sure to point me to some photos when you have 'em!

HibLaGrande, not sure what the problem with the performance recording is. I'll try to take a look at that sometime over the next couple of days. (Is anyone else experiencing that problem?)


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Nep - I'm just building the ghost and mechanism - not the crypt.

Ghost will go in our bedroom window.

Next year I will build the crypt as an entrance to my witches lair.


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey...I've been whipping up some backdrops for my "Yorik" skelly...here's one. I can email you a zip with more if you want them. It does appear, though, that a different image is needed to center the "oval" on the Portrait setting. As is, this one will work nicely on the landscape setting.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Sorry Neph, I may have been asking too much of Yorick,  See I was Making him sing and dance to "The Hop" tapping the button to make his head bob up and down and left and right and changing facial expressions on and off to add feeling to the song in sync with the music and tapping to the lyrics as well. the live performance looked good, but the playback was glitchy, I think I was cramming too much info into the poor fella.:ninja:

BTW I think your magic mirror prop Is one of the coolest things in home haunting I have ever come across.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I totally agree with HibLaGrande. Great job.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Neph: being a dumbass, I can't quite figure out how to "record a performance" I find the control, but I keep getting "done recording." I realize I am making it too hard but would love a little extra help.


----------



## Nephilim (Sep 15, 2006)

Sorry guys, for some reason I wasn't getting notified that this thread had activity.

Anyway, I've posted a development build that attempts to address the performance playback issue you mentioned. If you'd like to try it out and let me know how it works for you, you can grab it here: Mac Version / [URL="http://www.zianet.com/cchamberlin/halloween/WinYorick_1_2_1.zip]Windows Version[/URL]. Hopefully, that will make your performance a little smoother.

SweeneyFamilyHorror, be sure that you select a sound file before you try to record a performance. Your performance is tied to the sound file, and without a sound file to reference, the performance is done as soon as it begins. If you have selected a sound file, make sure it's in a common format like mp3 or aiff and try again.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Nephilim (Sep 15, 2006)

Oh, and by the way, that backdrop is totally cool. Thanks for making that available for the community.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

the windows version link dosen't work or it's my computer screwing up. any one else get this problem ??


----------

